

Microsoft explains how to make PowerPoint decks less crummy - sp332
http://www.microsoft.com/office/powerpoint-slidefest/do-and-dont.aspx

======
sp332
Money quote: "Charts are supposed to illustrate data, not your skills as an
artist."

